# stel dit zou morgen klaar zijn / stel dit morgen klaar te zijn



## Jagorr

_Stel dit zou morgen klaar zijn, weet ik nog steeds niet wanneer ik hem zie._

De context is:

_Stel dit _[de oorloog]_ zou morgen klaar zijn, weet ik nog steeds niet wanneer ik hem _[mijn vriendje]_ zie._

1_. Stel _is een form van _stellen _(to suppose). Kan het ook zo worden gebruikt: _Stel dit morgen klaar te zijn. _?

2. Betekent _stellen _een zekerdere veronderstelling als _voorstellen_? (bv. _Stel voor dit zou morgen klaar zijn._)


----------



## Red Arrow

Deze twee worden veel gebruikt:

"Stel: dit is mogen klaar. Dan..."

"Stel dat dit morgen klaar zou zijn, dan..."

= "Let's assume it's ready by tomorrow, then..."


----------



## Jagorr

Thank you , but... I don't see how it answers any of my  two questions


----------



## Red Arrow

I find it hard to answer your questions, because your example sentences don't sound very natural to me.

This sounds more natural:

Stel: de oorlog is morgen voorbij/over/gedaan/afgelopen (any of these words is fine, all better than "klaar"). Dan weet ik nog steeds niet wanneer ik hem weer zal zien.

Stel dat de oorlog morgen voorbij/over/gedaan/afgelopen is, dan weet ik nog steeds niet wanneer ik hem weer zal zien.

Moest de oorlog morgen voorbij/over/gedaan/afgelopen zijn, dan zou ik nog steeds niet weten wanneer ik hem weer zal zien.

Zelfs al is de oorlog morgen voorbij/over/gedaan/afgelopen, dan weet ik nog steeds niet wanneer ik hem weer zal zien.

All of these sentences mean the same thing.


----------



## Peterdg

I generally agree with what Red Arrow said.

However, I do have some comments:


Red Arrow said:


> Moest de oorlog morgen voorbij/over/gedaan/afgelopen zijn, dan zou ik nog steeds niet weten wanneer ik hem weer zal zien.


As far as I know, "moest" in this sentence is not considered to be standard Dutch. The standard Dutch version would be:

*Mocht *de oorlog morgen voorbij/over/gedaan/afgelopen zijn, dan zou ik nog steeds niet weten wanneer ik hem weer zal zien.

The ANS that I have (it is not the most recent version) says that "moest" in conditional subordinates is extremely widespread in Belgium but it is not considered to be standard Dutch. I have no idea why it is not considered to be standard Dutch when it is extremely widespread in Belgium.

(I tried to find something in the online version of the ANS, but I was not able to find it). (however, see below in the EDIT)



Jagorr said:


> _Stel dit zou morgen klaar zijn, weet ik nog steeds niet wanneer ik hem zie._
> Stel dat dit morgen klaar is/zou zijn, dan weet ik nog steeds niet wanneer ik hem zie
> De context is:
> 
> _Stel dit _[de oorloog]_ zou morgen klaar zijn, weet ik nog steeds niet wanneer ik hem _[mijn vriendje]_ zie._
> 
> 1_. Stel _is een form van _stellen _(to suppose). Kan het ook zo worden gebruikt: _Stel dit morgen klaar te zijn. _?
> Stel dat dit morgen klaar is.
> 2. Betekent _stellen _een zekerdere veronderstelling als _voorstellen_? (bv. _Stel voor dit zou morgen klaar zijn._)
> Stel je voor dat dit morgen klaar is. (=Imagine that it would be done tomorrow)


None of your sentences are correct.

EDIT: I could finally find it in the online ANS: see *here* under number 2.


----------



## Jagorr

Peterdg said:


> None of your sentences are correct.


The original sentence _Stel dit zou morgen klaar zijn, weet ik nog steeds niet wanneer ik hem weer zie. _is from a video by NOS (_De waarheid over vluchten uit Oekraïne_), op twee minuten tweeëntachtig seconden.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg is a strict teacher  Let's go into more detail what's a bit odd/remarkable about the sentence:

1. There has to be a colon (_dubbele punt_) after "stel". Either that or it should be rephrased as "stel dat...".

2. In Belgium at least, "klaar" simply means "ready" or "finished". You use it when you are ready for something (Ik sta klaar!) or when you finished a task (Ik ben klaar!). In the Netherlands, the expression "Ik ben er klaar mee!" (=I am done with this! I've had enough of it!) is also common. But I, as a Fleming at least, personally would never think of using "klaar" with a war. A war is not a task. It's an event! A war can be afgelopen/over/voorbij.

3. The word "dan" is dropped, but I think that's okay in casual Dutch (in the Netherlands, not in Belgium).

4. The present tense is used to talk about the future. I think that's okay in this context.


Jagorr said:


> 1_. Stel _is een form van _stellen _(to suppose). Kan het ook zo worden gebruikt: _Stel dit morgen klaar te zijn. _?


Just so we are on the same page: no 

Let's talk about finishing a task, not a war.
*Suppose this task is done by tomorrow, will you then immediately start with the next task? *

Three translations:
-Stel dat deze taak morgen klaar is, start je dan onmiddellijk met de volgende taak?
-Stel: deze taak is morgen klaar. Start je dan onmiddellijk met de volgende taak?
-Mocht deze taak morgen klaar zijn, start je dan onmiddellijk met de volgende taak?


Jagorr said:


> 2. Betekent _stellen _een zekerdere veronderstelling als _voorstellen_? (bv. _Stel voor dit zou morgen klaar zijn._)


Yes, sort of. Stel *je* voor dat deze taak morgen klaar *zou* zijn. Stel* je* voor dat de oorlog morgen *gedaan* *zou* zijn.


Jagorr said:


> tweeëntachtig


achtentwintig


----------



## Jagorr

Hartstikke bedankt voor de gedetailleerde uitleg, @Red Arrow !!


----------



## ThomasK

one addition only: "Stel (je voor)" or "Imagine"...


----------

